# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  THE BBC wants to rival teen soap Hollyoaks

## Perdita

THE BBC wants to rival teen soap Hollyoaks with a show based in a hair and beauty academy in Manchester. 
The programme â currently referred to as Mirror, Mirror â will be written by a group of young writers and aims to win over the Channel 4 soapâs audience, if given the green light. 

BBC3 controller Danny Cohen said he hoped the show would get the go ahead in the next few weeks. 

And Ellen Taylor, lined up as producer, revealed: "Tonally it is influenced by American teen drama. It is glossier and faster paced than traditional UK rivals and we are taking risks with the structure with lots of jumpcuts, flashbacks and fantasy sequences."

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Can't see that this is going to be a huge success... :Lol:  Given that Hollyoaks has improved _massively_.

Anyone remember ocean blue? Or whatever it was called, that flopped against neighbours..

----------


## Katy

No change Hollyoaks has worked for years to get the viewers it has now and has improved massivly.

----------

